# my models



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

My first time posting


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice cars bro


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, I hope 2 get better at it


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:wow:damn those rides are fucken clean homie!!!:thumbsup:
welcome to layitlow


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feed back, o actually dont think there there that good I seen some of the modelson here and theres alot of talent on here


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

2 more


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Another 2


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

you got skills homie,you got some bad ass builds


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not bad,actually very clean work!! Keep em coming!! And welcome!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks bro seen your work its tigth


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ill post more tomorow


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

They got some of the glossyest clearcoats i have seen badass rides man your part of the great talent everyone here has now keep those cars comming i love that white duece!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

You got some nice builds homie...Welcome to L.I.L :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn this one looks like mine lol......:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Couple more


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Took some more


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God Damn man all those cars look great. But thses too are my fav


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE !!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds homie welcome to lay it low


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone . Thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Took some more


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Heres some more


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

These r the last of them


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow man nice builds and color combos love the black 59 with red guts I think you have more 55 Chevys built then I even have unbuilt lol


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol. Yea im a big fan of the tri fives, ill post some picks of 2 other that im buiilding


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

These r my 1:1


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Ballin


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

These r my curent projects


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol. I wish I held on 2 this cars since I was in high school, I have a son and a wife they take my money now


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lots of killer builds bro,Im liking that teal 58


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks bro just want 2 get 2 you guys level


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell I dont think my stuff is all that,youre definately there from what I see:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

You got skills :thumbsup:...How long have you been building?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i see you love them 57 lol but for real nice cars bro and you do good work


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

glad to see a newcomer on here,welcome to layitlow.rides lookin gangsta


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> You got skills :thumbsup:...How long have you been building?


I think I got into it when I was like 10 yrs old so abouth 18 years now, but I need 2 step up my game


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i see you love them 57 lol but for real nice cars bro and you do good work


Yea there tigth. I cant afford the real 1 rigth now so in the mean time ill build them in plastic


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

TINGOS said:


> glad to see a newcomer on here,welcome to layitlow.rides lookin gangsta


Thanks broo you do some tigth ass work, I been browsing the forums since 2005 but dirint have the guts 2 post my models


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn man these are kool as hell. U good homie.

The 909 is my home town. Riverside CA. I.E all the way.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn man these are kool as hell. U good homie.
> 
> The 909 is my home town. Riverside CA. I.E all the way.


Thats coo, I stay in fontana


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

All the same place. Nice stuff man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

the paint jobs are hella clean!!!
you should take some outside pics


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Update, sorry abouth the big ass pictures im uploading them tru my phone


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great lookin builds keep the pics coming


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

pancho whats up bro have not been around good to see you around i will need a pancho candy soon


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the first '63! What color is that? It reminds me of Dough Boy's'63 from Boys in The Hood...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

It looks like you stay busy homie.....nice rides!!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> pancho whats up bro have not been around good to see you around i will need a pancho candy soon


Sup ice been around just haven't been building much. Let me know when u ready


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

texasfinest said:


> Love the first '63! What color is that? It reminds me of Dough Boy's'63 from Boys in The Hood...


Yea Homie thats the look I was going for. I dont remember the color but I know I did it with a spray can from kragen


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Compton1964 said:


> It looks like you stay busy homie.....nice rides!!!!


Yea bro its a stress relife for me


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*que que*



serio909 said:


> Thanks broo you do some tigth ass work, I been browsing the forums since 2005 but dirint have the guts 2 post my models


man dont eva be scared.Yo shit is clean.I wish I woulda known about this site in 05.I showed up in 09.ALL LATE.LOL.nombre,hope you stick around wey.Yo work is tight & super clean.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

serio909 said:


> Thanks broo you do some tigth ass work, I been browsing the forums since 2005 but dirint have the guts 2 post my models





TINGOS said:


> man dont eva be scared.Yo shit is clean.I wish I woulda known about this site in 05.I showed up in 09.ALL LATE.LOL.nombre,hope you stick around wey.Yo work is tight & super clean.


x2 on that ^^^ You have some nice builds bro! Shoulda been out with these years ago! Im lovin that brown and cream 59 to death! Welcome, cant wait to see more.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Got some more


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

And these


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn you got a lineup homie!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn you got a lineup homie!!


I have a grip bro I just gotta look for them


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Couple more


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats for now, no progress o. The belairs today


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a whole car show!!!! I think that's more models than I'll ever build lol!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

serio909 said:


> Thats for now, no progress o. The belairs today


Good shit man


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Nice work! hella dream chevies in here!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn man. You got alot of good shit. Im loving the Elco and 60.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some of my kits


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Another project


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn bro, looks like you could've been posting these a long time ago.. really clean work.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

wow you have a lot of nice cars keep up the good work


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

serio909 said:


> Another project


Liking this truck!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice builds! I like your selection! Tri fives and Impalas! Couple lacs and 68-70 imps never hurt noone either!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Almost done with the BMF , should b done by the week end


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> Nice builds! I like your selection! Tri fives and Impalas! Couple lacs and 68-70 imps never hurt noone either!


yea thats mostly what I like 2 build


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thinking abouth these rims or some spokes what you guys think


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*Those are all some beautiful rides!!! *_


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

serio909 said:


> Thinking abouth these rims or some spokes what you guys think


Hard to decide..... But I'll go with spokes


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

serio909 said:


> Some of my kits


damn thats my whole pay check right there!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

serio909 said:


> Lol. Yea im a big fan of the tri fives, ill post some picks of 2 other that im buiilding


Thanks for sharing all your builds man it's nice seeing new bad ass builds on here keep posting man wish I could get down on this many kits


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

serio909 said:


> These r my 1:1



Man no b.s but my homies Ls monte looked dead on yours rims and all twins hahaha nice rides


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Compton1964 said:


> Hard to decide..... But I'll go with spokes


Yea you cant go wrong with spokes


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Thanks for sharing all your builds man it's nice seeing new bad ass builds on here keep posting man wish I could get down on this many kits


Thanks bro ill keep posting, I need 2 step it up put mpre detail and learn how 2 open doors and trunks


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Man no b.s but my homies Ls monte looked dead on yours rims and all twins hahaha nice rides


Dam for real you have a pic of it? Ls look good on black I still got 2 pinstripe it and silverleaf it, hope fully I do it next month


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good up in here homie


----------



## mercadospinstriping (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice builds


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

serio909 said:


> Dam for real you have a pic of it? Ls look good on black I still got 2 pinstripe it and silverleaf it, hope fully I do it next month



Ya I'll post a pic of it when I get home from work


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

serio909 said:


> Thanks bro ill keep posting, I need 2 step it up put mpre detail and learn how 2 open doors and trunks


There is a how to pinned topic that has some tips check it bro it isn't hard just time consuming


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Ya I'll post a pic of it when I get home from work


Sounds good homie


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> There is a how to pinned topic that has some tips check it bro it isn't hard just time consuming


Coo gonna look it up


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

serio909 said:


> Almost done with the BMF , should b done by the week end


I read that some of the 57 kits come with photo etch parts. These coke with the kit?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Pics didn't show. I'm talking about the brown 57


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

pancho1969 said:


> Pics didn't show. I'm talking about the brown 57


Yea bro the pro shop yellow 57 bel air comes with the photo eched parts. If you need some let me know


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

What's a pro shop kit?


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Comes with photo etched parts, skirts and spark plug wires


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Ah that's cool


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: sure do need one


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Me to


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Hows the detail? Im lookn for sumthn to fit under the nomad body I dnt like this chasis... Great builds!!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lowmodelr said:


> Hows the detail? Im lookn for sumthn to fit under the nomad body I dnt like this chasis... Great builds!!!


It has prety good detail


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

pancho1969 said:


> :cheesy: sure do need one


Ill check and see I think I have a couple extra ones, ill let you guys know


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

serio909 said:


> Comes with photo etched parts, skirts and spark plug wires


forgot about those.. yeah that oughta be a great donor for those old nomad kits or hell just to build as is!!


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Please let me know I'm trying to build a hopper, a 57 would be sweet


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

serio909 said:


> Ill check and see I think I have a couple extra ones, ill let you guys know


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some progress on the 57


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Almost done


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking good serio.... Chingon color homie


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Looking good serio.... Chingon color homie


X2


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice man.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

very clean 57 homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice!! brown doesnt get used very much!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just finished the 57, ill try and post more of my other projects soon I been Hella busy at work. all good or bad feed back welcomed. Thanks for looking


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

serio909 said:


> Just finished the 57, ill try and post more of my other projects soon I been Hella busy at work. all good or bad feed back welcomed. Thanks for looking


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I cant believe I havent been in this topic before . . . . homie you got some sick work , and good color combos. Im gonna go build now because Im motivated as hell rite now . thank you sir come again!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

LUXMAN said:


> I cant believe I havent been in this topic before . . . . homie you got some sick work , and good color combos. Im gonna go build now because Im motivated as hell rite now . thank you sir come again!


Lol. Thanks Homie triying my best , been on these forums for years but been scared 2 post there some telent here on lil


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

you got nothing to worry about all them rides is clean ! and wanting to learn more stuff is even better , im kinda stuck on traditional tho lol I see you really like ragtops bro!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

serio909 said:


> Just finished the 57, ill try and post more of my other projects soon I been Hella busy at work. all good or bad feed back welcomed. Thanks for looking


 clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well another 55 project, I need 2 build something thats not a bel air.lol. Does anyone have a extra front winshiled for 55 belair convertible they Want 2 sell or trade ?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

55 is lookin good homie.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some progress


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

I should b done by next weekend


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dammm homie...you knocking them out quick...:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea Homie , I try and knock out atleast 1 a month


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Heres another 55


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

that 64 hardtop is nice like the colors


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

55


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats a nice color combo. Lookin good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Blink for a second and you'll miss a lot with this thread! Nice double nickel!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds are lookin good great color combo's


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thaks every one for the positive feed back


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

65


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Blink for a second and you'll miss a lot with this thread! Nice double nickel!


x2!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Slow progress on the 55


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I like them 55's. Nice work.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

serio909 said:


> 65


Hell yeah. Nice car.



serio909 said:


> Slow progress on the 55


Sweeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

serio909 said:


> Slow progress on the 55


im liking those colors!:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

I should b done by tomorow


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice low riders, I'am diggin' these!, you got a lot of kool builds, keep it up!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Done with this 55


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

That blue 55 came out sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey neighbor,your killing me I haven't even finish one this year :banghead:










Nice job again...:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

THIS IS A MANN ON A MISSION! GREAT WORK HOMIE KEEP POSTING PICS,:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the positive feed back, now 2 see what should I build


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

uffin::h5:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

This is my next project 64


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Alittle progres, dust and dirt just loves this color


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice as usual:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hope is 2 LIL standards


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass 64 bro love your style of builds man


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad ass 64 bro love your style of builds man


X 2


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just interior progres


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feed back fellas really appreciated


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Damn thats a badass 64 bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

sick 4


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some slow progress


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Clean builds homie !!!!!!!!!! Real classic looks !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Clean builds homie !!!!!!!!!! Real classic looks !


X 2. Love your style.


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

love ur work homie do u have a 69 impala u wanna sell hit me up ill buy one from u ur cars r the shhhhh!!!!!ttttt!!!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

jaymerck2 said:


> love ur work homie do u have a 69 impala u wanna sell hit me up ill buy one from u ur cars r the shhhhh!!!!!ttttt!!!!


Sorry Homie I dont have any 6 ninez. I seen them on Ebay a good looking resin for like 40 bucks


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Clean builds homie !!!!!!!!!! Real classic looks !


Just wana b as good as you guys


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope 2 finish tomorow


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

serio909 said:


> I hope 2 finish tomorow


i love it serio!! EXACT color combo of my 1:1 '63 from back in the day....only mine was hard top and stock wheels.....wanna sell it?! :biggrin::h5:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> i love it serio!! EXACT color combo of my 1:1 '63 from back in the day....only mine was hard top and stock wheels.....wanna sell it?! :biggrin::h5:


Let me think abouth , im the tipe of person that likes 2 hold on 2 models. Lol. You must b pulling girls left and rigth with that six fo


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

serio909 said:


> I hope 2 finish tomorow


:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Project 65


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass work,keep em coming


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

65


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Finished the 64


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dude you're killing me,I can't even finish 1 in these last couple weeks!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dude you're killing me,I can't even finish 1 in these last couple weeks!


Im actually surprised im finishing them, I usually just start them and never finish. I think im just got more motavated since I started posting here and got so much positive feed back. Thanks everyone


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice 64.... And I still can't get a car painted!!!lol props homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude U so fast its krazy. Great job homie.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

serio909 said:


> Finished the 64


came out bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feed back


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude U so fast its krazy. Great job homie.


I think its because I build them mostly box stock I havent started opening doors and trunks but when I do im shur its gonna take me Weeks 2 do


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE O CAN GET SOME 62 impala and 57 belair skirts?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dude you're killing me,I can't even finish 1 in these last couple weeks!


X2...:yessad:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

now thats one clean 64 homie keeping it all cleannnnnnn i like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Working on these 2


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sick !


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

No progress just pictures


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like that 65 homie.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

both clean paint jobs Serio, keep pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

ok thanks bro


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

65 is cold, love the colors!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool 65!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the support fellas the top is ligth red but for some reason looks orange in the pictures


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

65


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kind of lagging it on this build


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

That kit come with that uptop?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

serio909 said:


> Kind of lagging it on this build


Like this color combo, red red red looks good.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> That kit come with that uptop?


Yea Homie its the revell 65 impala im thinking it will also fit a 66 impala thats gonna b the next project


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Like this color combo, red red red looks good.


It looks pretty good but in some pics the interior looks orange


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Slow progress on the 62


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

serio909 said:


> It looks pretty good but in some pics the interior looks orange


But we get the idea.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Taking 2 long on this 65


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Take ur time bro dont rush 65 is looking sweet homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i see you still going hard looking good


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Finally some progress


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good yo.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I just looked through this whole topic and you deserve a...












I love every care IN here!!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol.thanks homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking Good... Nice Collection!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the support, I hope 2 b done tomorow


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That 62 is clean.


----------



## jaymerck2 (Aug 28, 2012)

thts my dog thts my dog (in my Chris Tucker voice) lol daaaaannnggg! u keep sum badass rides! ! where u get those wheels from I need a pair Bro keep up the good work


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

65 is done but I lost the tail ligths


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good fuckin job on losing the lights. As here someone has a extra set I know it. We'll help ya out.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

65 is top notch homie:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Good fuckin job on losing the lights. As here someone has a extra set I know it. We'll help ya out.


Lol. I goin 2 get them off one of my other kit thanks homie


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> 65 is top notch homie:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie just triying my best


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

65 came out nice bro!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Five nine project


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gonna work on this 1 till I get some skirts for the 62


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:59 lookin good..like those colors homie!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

THE 65 LOOKS CLEAN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

59 lookin good.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Got this today thanks 2 the Homie slammedsonoma


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Good shit right there.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Alittle progres just BMF


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good.


Thanks Homie. I been lossing intrest but not gonna let that happen


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

serio909 said:


> Alittle progres just BMF


nice! like them colors!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Some interior work


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

59


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:59 is lookin nice


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:59 is lookin nice


Thanks carnal


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Slammdsonoma the top is 59 60 the bottom is 58


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If ya had a set available to mold up i could most likely have it ready within a weekend.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> If ya had a set available to mold up i could most likely have it ready within a weekend.


I can send them 2 you and make me some pm your adress


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds fine bro. Pm on the way.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Almost done maybe by the weekend


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That 59 is sweet homie.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the props. Im gladd I got on here loot of cool and talented people


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet colors on the 59,I like how your builds look legit,like street cars.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just finish the 59 all feed back welcomed


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

great work brotha...all around clean build:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

COAST2COAST said:


> great work brotha...all around clean build:thumbsup:


Thanks coast, it feals good 2 get compliments from the Bigg dogs


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool 59 homie...love that color combo you used.

Whats next on your bench?


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gona build me a 63


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can get a 63 up top and cpnvertible boot?


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> Cool 59 homie...love that color combo you used.
> 
> Whats next on your bench?


63 Homie


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

serio909 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get a 63 up top and cpnvertible boot?


Check with Roly Rozay, he might have some.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/324114-r-e-s-i-n.html


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> Check with Roly Rozay, he might have some.


I tried Homie but he dosent reply his been M.I.A


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?page=4&c=4041&y=56&pt=0&part=1&Submit=Search

They have the boot here


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

62 impala boot works good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

serio909 said:


> Just finish the 59 all feed back welcomed


This is soo gangsta fresh ass color combo


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

sneekyg909 said:


> http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?page=4&c=4041&y=56&pt=0&part=1&Submit=Search
> 
> They have the boot here


Thanks Homie never knew abouth this place. Gonna get me a couple


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> This is soo gangsta fresh ass color combo


Thanks Homie, just triying 2 b as good as you guys


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

just fuckin perfect.. i love the two tones sooooo much. and you pulled it off with excellent class!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

63 vert, Nice.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

The paint on my 63 got mest up, can anyone tell me a quick way 2 strip the paint?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

soak in superclean


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

PHXKSTM said:


> soak in superclean


Were can I find that att?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

i use brake fluid


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> i use brake fluid


What type? I would of tougth it would eat the plastic


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

serio909 said:


> What type? I would of tougth it would eat the plastic


i just use any cheap 3dot ,nope it dont harm the plastic


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

walmart car cleaning section


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks homies I got it striped


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Got these from the Homie Roly


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Gonna do this 58 till I get the 63 striped


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

58


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Cant wait to see what you do with the 58 homie.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

58 lookin nice already...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Rolys got some of the cleanest castings out there

58 is on its way homie


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

So far I ran out of gloss .


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Slow progress on the 58 , choped off the top on the 60


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

58 and 60 lookin sweet homie.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Homie , im in the prosess of moving so I havent done much but as soon as im settled in ,ill b back on track


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

58s bad ass homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Still in the 909 or somewhere else's.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea Homie still 909 im in Fontana but moving next door 2 Rialto of riverside ave. You stay over here in the I.E ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

serio909 said:


> Slow progress on the 58 , choped off the top on the 60


aFTER SEEING THIS, i definately KNOW i'M BUILDING A 60 VERT in the near future.. Already got the boot and cruiser skirts! lolz


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> aFTER SEEING THIS, i definately KNOW i'M BUILDING A 60 VERT in the near future.. Already got the boot and cruiser skirts! lolz


R you using a 59 boot? I wonder if a 59 up top would also work


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Used to live in Riverside. Grew up there. My dad/mom still own a house out there. Lived all over Riverside. I miss living out there. But out here in NC I'v got a much better life out here.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know what you mean homie


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Zup fellas,All settled in my new place gonna start building


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

What happend to the homie ?


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

He's probably exhausted...dude was building like two a week.:dunno:

Hope he comes back,dude has some nice builds.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy new year homies. Havent been here in a minute. Ill b posting soon as I get my workplace set. Heres a 60 im doing


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wheres the 58?? :angry::dunno: hmmmmm


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Still working on it homie no progress maibe this weekend


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Triying 2 get back in 2 building heres 60 I started


----------

